# UCLA vs. USC



## jefcostello (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey is anyone else deciding between these two schools?  Im torn on where I should go.  Im directing track for both, was leaning towards USC because I like the idea of being grouped with writers and producers and working collaboratively (and don't think i'll get as much of a chance to direct other people's writing at UCLA).  I also want to edit and think the faculty for editing is probably stronger at USC.  But there are clearly pros and cons to each program. ie film rights, directing slots, tuition...Anyone care to throw in their two cents?
 Thanks and good luck to all those who are still waiting!
J


----------



## GrizzlyMan (Mar 16, 2010)

hey jefcostello,

so you ended up getting accepted to both?

I am a bit biased on the matter. (waitlisted UCLA MFA Directing) so I won't even post my opinion man, but...

GO TO USC and make room for poor suckers like me !


----------



## jefcostello (Mar 16, 2010)

Yah, i got accepted to both - feel free to post your opinion, did you also apply to USC or was UCLA your top choice?
J


----------



## GrizzlyMan (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow, I'm real happy for you man. Cheers.

UCLA is the only school I applied to. Wish I'd applied to more, though. Nevertheless, UCLA is a bit of a dream school for me, ergo a first choice.

How exactly torn are you? 50/50? Any inclinations?

I think USC has more students who've worked in/with film before. Whereas at UCLA, you might possibly encounter some folks who've never touched a camera in their life (like myself).

Granted, each program may admit their share of those types of students, but UCLA more so, I believe, since the app doesn't call for any visual work.

You should definitely give past messages of this forum a good look; it's been a topic oft-discussed. From what I gathered, USC seems to have more of what film school prospectors are looking for, for whatever reason - but I'm not informed enough to tell you exactly how, why or in what ways.

Good luck in your research, and wherever you choose mate.


----------



## Jen Kay (Mar 17, 2010)

Jef first of congrats! USC was my 1st choice so luckily I did get in! Here's my advice... I would look at each schools' professors and see what their professional work is like. It might help you get an idea of which school best represents the type of work you'd like to create.  

You mentioned "collaboration" and of course I haven't gone through USC's program yet but it is a buzz word I've heard it over and over again.  Sounds like USC gives a diverse experience and the production program was perfect for me because I want to have hands on experience with all major aspects of filmmaking and work within a creative team. 

Also according to USC's admissions people there are a mix of students, some with film experience some who never touched a camera. 

So there's my 2 cents, good luck!


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 6, 2010)

jef,

You any closer to a decision?


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 6, 2010)

Jeff-

Regarding your potential to collaborate with other people in the MFA program (writers, producers, etc.) I think UCLA is good at that as well.  I know a current MFA in Screenwriting student at UCLA who has helped produce and collaborated with another MFA in Directing student at UCLA, so it must be happening to some degree (if not officially, then unofficially).  I think, also, the way UCLA sets up people with mentors in the first year of the program helps them along in this way.  But who knows.  They're both great schools, so it really does just come down to which place you can better see yourself at.  Have you visited both and given considerable time/thought to going to both?  That is essential to do in my opinion.  Sometimes, a place gets better (or worse) upon a simple visit.  I've visited all schools but one that I got accepted into and I think if I hadn't, I would still be torn over which one to go to.  But I'm not now.  I know where I'm supposed to be, deep down. 

Maybe you'll have the 'gut feeling' too, if you go to both and really give both a chance.  Schedule a visit at both schools if you haven't already (maybe talk with current students who are in the same program as you).  That's another good way to test the school's waters.

Just some thoughts...


----------



## psheets (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm going through the same predicament now in 2015. MFA Cinematography.


----------

